# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  जानिए भविष्य साँफ़्टवेअर द्वारा !

## The Master

बहोत सारे मित्रों कि डिमाँड को देखते हुए इस सुत्र का निर्माण किया जा रहा है ।

सिर्फ़ साँफ़्टवेअर हि सब कुछ नही होता इसलिए मै सभी मित्रगण से अनुरोध करूँगा कि जिन जिन को इस विषय मे जानकारी हो वे हमारा सहयोग करे ।

इस विषय से जुडी जानकारी , ई - पुस्तके , या साँफ़्टवेअर  मित्र गण के पास हो तो यहाँ अपना सहयोग दे ।


धन्यवाद ।


:group-dance:



:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## The Master

शुरुवात करते है ।


लाल किताब पे आधारित 


रेड ऎस्ट्रॊ ६ से

----------


## The Master

रेड ऎस्ट्रो ६








इस फ़ाईल मे डाऊनलोड लिंक्स है ।



धन्यवाद ।


:cherries::banana::cherries:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मास्टर जी, आशा है काफी सदसय लाभ लेंगे , इस सूत्र से   ॥ 
फोरम के सदस्यो की फिर मांगनुसार कार्य करने हेतु आपको साधुवाद  ॥

----------


## The Master

> काफी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मास्टर जी, आशा है काफी सदसय लाभ लेंगे , इस सूत्र से   ॥ 
> फोरम के सदस्यो की फिर मांगनुसार कार्य करने हेतु आपको साधुवाद  ॥


मै अभी आपको आमंत्रित करने वाला था इस सुत्र पर 

आप इस विषय मे रुची रखते है तो कुछ प्रश्न है जैसे

Ayanamsha , chart style , House Cusp ये क्या होता है इससे जो परिणाम आते है क्या वे अलग अलग होते है ?

अगर आप को पता हो तो हमारी जानकारी बढाए ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै अभी आपको आमंत्रित करने वाला था इस सुत्र पर 
> 
> आप इस विषय मे रुची रखते है तो कुछ प्रश्न है जैसे
> 
> Ayanamsha , chart style , House Cusp ये क्या होता है इससे जो परिणाम आते है क्या वे अलग अलग होते है ?
> 
> अगर आप को पता हो तो हमारी जानकारी बढाए ।


भाई जो जन्म के समय कुंडली बनती है, वो सुध खोगलीय घटना ओर पूर्ण वेज्ञानिक है, पर उसका  जो आप फल देखते है, बर्ष फल  देखते है , भविसय के बारे मैं जानते है, वो पूर्ण रूप से अंदाज पर आधारित है, विभिन्न सॉफ्टवेर या ज्योतिसियों के अनुमान 
भिन्न होते है ॥

----------


## The Master

> भाई जो जन्म के समय कुंडली बनती है, वो सुध खोगलीय घटना ओर पूर्ण वेज्ञानिक है, पर उसका  जो आप फल देखते है, बर्ष फल  देखते है , भविसय के बारे मैं जानते है, वो पूर्ण रूप से अंदाज पर आधारित है, विभिन्न सॉफ्टवेर या ज्योतिसियों के अनुमान 
> भिन्न होते है ॥


जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र ।

----------


## jai 123

मास्टर जी आपने बहुत अच्छे सुत्र कि रचना कि है  साफ्टवेयर द्रारा भविष्य जानना नया विचार है ज्योतिष मे ज्ञान रखने वाले मित्र सहयोग करे

----------


## Neelima

> Ayanamsha , chart style , House Cusp


अयनांश
अथायनांथोदाहरणम्
अयनांश
निरायण
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayanamsa
http://www.chennaiiq.com/astrology/a...calculator.asp
http://www.astrosage.com/kpastrology/ayanamsa.asp
www.nakshatralok.com/upload/ayanansh.rtf
http://astrobix.com/hiwiki/Ayan.ashx

----------


## vickky681

मास्टरजी अगर अनुमति दे तो कया  मैं आपके सूत्र दुयारा मैं सभी मित्रो के कुंडली देख कर समाधान बता सकता हूँ और बाकि ज्योतिषी मित्रो से अनुरोध है की वो भी योगदान दे

----------


## sur281

> mujhe bhi RED ASTRO 8 full software ka link mujhe send kare ..


भाई जे फ्री तो नहीं है १२५०० का है एक साईट पे देखा था मेने

----------


## RAM2205

*ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है*

----------


## kulwant

sir ye parashara light haps key aur haps product mangta hai kya kare plz help xp sp2 m instal kar raha hoo

----------


## Malphas

.
















Key Features 

# Extremely elegant and easy to use graphical interface.
# Interactive Personalized Tutorial!
# Supports every astrological calculation and technique in use.
# Fully customizable screens, charts, interpretations, and printounts.
# Available in many languages including English, Dutch, S******,
and German. (Hindi is only available through our Indian distributor).
# Easily keep track of who, when, and what you printed reports for.
# Free Technical Support!
# Built-in World Atlas automatically enters longitude, latitude,
time zone, and daylight savings
# Automatic retrieval of yogas and quotes for any chart, yielding a
unique and extensive summary report.






List of New Features in 

1. Life Time Interpretations

2. Transit Interpretations

3. Upcoming Transit Information

4. Panchang

5. Worksheet Enhancements

- Graha Explorer

- Transit Calender

- Bhava Explorer

- Rashi (Sign) Explorer

- Compatibility

- Chart Drawing

- Nakshatra Explorer

- Displaying Picture/Logo in the Chart

6. Dasha Enhancement

7. Change Place Tool Enhancement

- Navigation

- Calculation

8. Facility to Print Preview

9. Miscellaneous





*Click*





.

----------


## Malphas

.













best for taking out Kundli and Match-Making...




Good presentation, Most Accurate Calculations, Screen Preview, Storage of horoscopes and modules for future, references, Y2K compatible, South / North Indian charting, Aynamsa N.C. Lahiri/ K.P. / B.V. Raman, Latitude and Longitude databases, Time Zones database, Company Name, Address phone number, and Background option..






Lick Here.....





.

----------


## donsplender

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



मित्र ये डेमो वर्जन है या फुल वर्जन है ?

----------

